# Crust & Crumb



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has the book Crust & Crumb by Peter Reinhart, and what your opinions might be?
I'm trying to re-build some of my cookbook collection after losing 99% of it in a housefire some years back. I've been slowly replacing what I can find(a lot are no longer in print) I also know I will never be able to replace the whole collection.. Especially moneywise.. There was almost 2000 cookbooks on my bookshelves, my collection itself, my mothers, my grandmothers etc.. My insurance gave me an (approximate estimate) amount of money for them. Not a whole lot when it got down to the nitty gritty.. 

So now I'm trying to purchase wisely and selectively, this time around.. 
I do have two favorite bread books that survived the fire.. A world of Breads by Dolores Casella 1966, and the Tassajara Bread Book by Edward Espe Brown 1970..

I'm now on the lookout for more up to date bread books. (not that bread recipes ever go out of style!) I've replaced some of my sourdough books so far, and now I want to add a couple of really good basic bread books..
So just wondering what you all think of Peter Reinharts book?? 
Thanks so much..


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

well I'm a bit surprised that no one has this book to give an opinion, but I did find some reviews on Amazon to help me decide..
Thanks anyway..


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think KyleW would have some feedback. He must be busy; I'd recommend sending him a Private Message through this board.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JOYFULL;
Good afternoon. I do own PR's Bread bakers apprentice, however, I do not have any opinion for this book. Although the Bagel recipe is xlnt. JUST REDUCE THE HYDRATION LEVEL FROM 57% TO 55%.
My recomendations are to check-out Rose Levy Biranbaums"THE BREAD BIBLE" & Jeffrey Hamelman's "BREAD" technics& recipes.
Why I suggest these two books to you is not for the recipes, but because they also discuss bread baking science as well. In other words it is also a learning book. As you know, we first must learn about baking science in order to bake the best bread that we are capable of baking. 
Good luck & have a nice day.

~ZEE BESTUS.:chef:


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Z ~Bestus..
I will check out "Bread" by Jeffery Hamelman..
I've read all the reviews for the Bread Bible, Crust and Crumb, and Bread alone on Amazon..

I'm finding it hard to choose the right one to purchase.. It seems either one of these books gets some rave reviews, and then, shot down as no good, reviews.. 
I suppose it will come down to drawing straws to see which one will win!! :crazy:


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I have this book.  I'm not at the level to venture into bread making. I bought this book for the master recipe for quick breads. People who taste my bread think I should sell it..it is amazing therefore, I love the book.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Another blast from the past. This one is three years old.

_I'm not at the level to venture into bread making.
_
Don't sell yourself short, MissyJean. Bread making is all about learning a few things, paying attention to what you are doing, and putting in the time.

If the desire is there so, too, will be the results. Like many here, I'm a self-trained baker. But when I decided it was time to learn how I did it---almost entirely by reading a few good books.

And don't forget: you can always eat your mistakes.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't have Crust & Crumb but I do have a couple of of PR's other books including The Bread Baker's Apprentice and American Pie (Reinhart's quest for the ultimate Pizza crust.) IMHO Peter Reinhart is the last word in bread making and he's a great teacher too. I would trust anything he says on the subject.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Another blast from the past. This one is three years old.
> 
> _I'm not at the level to venture into bread making.
> _
> ...


I'm getting there, but slowly. I have been concentrating on quick breads until I became good at it. Today I baked a cake and it was great!

I do want to bake bread. I have never worked with dough. It is a little scary but I know I will be happy once I take the first step


----------

